# More poor planning



## otuatail (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok this is a similar type of question. I am a man so am supposed to be stupid. What temperature would I cook a turkey at if I wanted to cook it over a long period say 6 hours (it is 3.5kg).

This could help the other 


This could help Elitova with a semi frozen turkey even.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 24, 2017)

otuatail said:


> I am a man so am supposed to be stupid.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1oWuFyryck


----------



## CraigC (Dec 24, 2017)

otuatail said:


> Ok this is a similar type of question. I am a man so am supposed to be stupid. What temperature would I cook a turkey at if I wanted to cook it over a long period say 6 hours (it is 3.5kg).
> 
> This could help the other
> 
> ...



I cooked/smoked a 12 pound turkey @ 225F and it only took around 4 hours. I don't think you could cook yours for 6 hours with out having the temperature so low that the bird would be in the "danger zone" for way too long.


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 24, 2017)

You can put a bird that size in a slow cooker overnight. It’ll be done juicy and falling apart. Jut add a glass of water and you’re good. 

If you’re aiming for even better taste I add a roughly sliced onion, smashed/chopped garlic, bay leaves, paprika, mom was always a sage or Mrs. Dash user, etc. Jalapeño peppers can be chopped in it won’t make it to hot if you just use 1 but flavour does work in (or chilli peppers,etc. We just like jalapeño the best here) 

I’m not a fan of the texture of how rosemary comes out in the slow cooker but to each there own. 

Also don’t butter the skin! It will not go crispy but that’s why you can cook it for so long. Also I watch a lot of cooking shows and they say to add salt to help the skin also won’t be necessary. 

I don’t cook with much salt because we don’t need anymore and there are soooooo many herbs and spices that can rock your world in so many different directions. Salt flavoured seems lazy to me sometimes. But if I do hanker for salt I use steak spice or one of the blends that have plenty in it. 

Oh do your self a favour and make stuffing in a separate slow cooker. You don’t want greasy mushy dressing. Just stir every hour or so and spray your cooker. If it gets to moist for the last couple hours put a paper towel across the top underneath the lid it will stop moisture from recycling. 

Good luck hope this helps and have fun


----------



## CraigC (Dec 24, 2017)

Kevin86 said:


> You can put a bird that size in a slow cooker overnight. It’ll be done juicy and *falling apart*./QUOTE]
> 
> Why would you ruin a bird this way? The whole point is having great texture and crispy skin. My brother wasted a perfectly good bird by using one of those "cook-in-bags". Save that non-texture bird for the soup made from the leftovers.


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 24, 2017)

It can go in oven at 325 350ish. Long time and just check it make sure it doesn’t dry out. But slow cooker fit his criteria


----------



## jennyema (Dec 28, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Kevin86 said:
> 
> 
> > You can put a bird that size in a slow cooker overnight. It’ll be done juicy and *falling apart*./QUOTE]
> ...


----------

